# Job loss...



## BRB (Mar 16, 2011)

All,

Here's my original thread that a posted a few weeks ago.
http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/144689-i-caught-him.html

Background: Husband of 16 years is cheating, we have no kids. I confronted him and he's still doing it.

I have since hired a divorce attorney and am going the property settlement agreement route. As far as I'm concerned we have been separated since November 16, 2013. The PSA has not been sent out yet. We are living separately in the same house. He is in the basement and I'm upstairs. He comes and goes as he pleases and is not contributing to any household bills.

I don't know for sure, but I _think_ he got fired today. It's a cycle with him. He's great at getting jobs, but not maintaining. 

If he in fact did get fired will his job loss affect me moving forward with the divorce?

Thanks!


----------



## Arendt (Mar 25, 2013)

Talk to your attorney about this asap.


----------

